# Request List (Waitlist) Not Working for me



## travelhacker (Nov 9, 2019)

I've never had a waitlist request get confirmed. Fortunately, for me, on at least 3 different occasions I've found those dates available in open inventory and booked them.

I put in a request about a week ago with a check-in date of (Tuesday) May 12th for 4 nights for my in laws. I searched late last night, and lo and behold it was just sitting there in open inventory. I immediately booked it.

1) I had zero balance on my contracts. 

2) I had more than enough points available in CUP.

A couple of other notes:
1) I have a lot of waitlist requests (20-30 at any given time). Many of them I have put in more than 15 months prior to the check in. Because we are tied to a school calendar, I do put in more requests than I know that we'll use. The idea is that I put in more than I need so I have a bit of flexibility, because I can always cancel those requests before they have any likelihood of confirming. Is it possible that the system ignores me because I have too many? 

2) On the confirmation screen for a waitlist, it says I should get an e-mail, but I've never received a confirmation e-mail for a waitlist request. 

3) Just another oddity, but when I issued a guest certificate for someone on my team at work, he never got the confirmation e-mail (nor did I). However, he did get the pre-arrival e-mails from the resort, so the system has his e-mail somewhere.

4) Is it possible that there is something wrong with my account? I have zero faith in the customer support team at Hyatt to be able to fix it, but I'm at the point that I'm willing to invest whatever time I need to to resolve the issue. I'd be really, really crushed if I missed some of my requests for next year because the system is somehow ignoring my requests.

5) The vast majority of my requests are for 4 nights. I do put in requests for 7 nights for dates that cover holidays. Is there somehow less priority for 4 night requests?

6) Should I just put in a wait list request for something that should be easily available (i.e. Wild Oak Ranch), just to see if the dumb thing confirms? To me it's almost worth the booking / cancellation fee just to make certain I can get requests.

Any other ideas? Am I missing something simple? Thanks all for the help.


----------



## alameda94501 (Nov 9, 2019)

travelhacker said:


> 2) On the confirmation screen for a waitlist, it says I should get an e-mail, but I've never received a confirmation e-mail for a waitlist request.



Me too! Does it cost more to set up a waiting list request over the phone? It's definitely a little jainky.


----------



## tj5654 (Nov 9, 2019)

I have regularly gotten request list confirmations. I have also regularly had to call to get the copy of a Guest Certificate by email.

There's always an upcharge for anything done by phone.


----------



## bdh (Nov 9, 2019)

When it comes to automatic emailing of  Guest Certificates, Hyatt has had a glitch in their IT system for 2+ years - 9 times out of 10 you have to call in and have them manually send it out.


----------



## travelhacker (Nov 9, 2019)

alameda94501 said:


> Me too! Does it cost more to set up a waiting list request over the phone? It's definitely a little jainky.


I've never done it by phone, but I believe it's $47 for requests over the phone.


----------



## travelhacker (Nov 9, 2019)

bdh said:


> When it comes to automatic emailing of  Guest Certificates, Hyatt has had a glitch in their IT system for 2+ years - 9 times out of 10 you have to call in and have them manually send it out.



That's good to know that others are having issues with guest certificates. It really hasn't presented any issues for me, but it is annoying. The requests I'm REALLY hoping confirm likely won't confirm for another 2 months or so, I think I do have some time to figure out why things aren't working for me.

Can anyone comment if it makes a difference that I have A LOT of waitlist requests? Any other suggestions to look at?


----------



## Pathways (Nov 9, 2019)

travelhacker said:


> That's good to know that others are having issues with guest certificates.



I guess I wouldn't call it an 'issue' since I have never known the system to work otherwise.  I have had numerous GC for the last 5 years and never received an email with the guest's name on it unless I call and ask.  (Which I always do)  



travelhacker said:


> Can anyone comment if it makes a difference that I have A LOT of waitlist requests?



Whether a manual or automated system, I would think the wait lists are grouped by the resort/week/actual date, so I would not think numerous requests would matter.  What may be an issue is the request for 4 day stays. While the rules say full weeks only during 'event/holiday' weeks until it gets close to the occupancy date, I fully believe they give preference to full weeks year round.


----------



## Sapper (Nov 9, 2019)

travelhacker said:


> I've never had a waitlist request get confirmed. Fortunately, for me, on at least 3 different occasions I've found those dates available in open inventory and booked them.
> 
> I put in a request about a week ago with a check-in date of (Tuesday) May 12th for 4 nights for my in laws. I searched late last night, and lo and behold it was just sitting there in open inventory. I immediately booked it.
> 
> ...



I created a request in August for the Hawaii property, 7 days, any date from 1 January to 31 May. I paid my maintenance fees early, made certain points were available, and called in after a month to verify I had set the request up correctly. I would check occasionally to see if there was one week available and did not see one, so figured it just must be tough to get. Then a couple of weeks ago there were multiple weeks available in April and my request never picked them up. I reserved the the week like a normal reservation. 

Others have had luck with the request list, I have not. I may be doing something wrong, not sure. However, after my most recent experience with the Hawaii reservation, I think I will just check the site more frequently.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Nov 9, 2019)

Sapper said:


> I created a request in August for the Hawaii property, 7 days, any date from 1 January to 31 May. I paid my maintenance fees early, made certain points were available, and called in after a month to verify I had set the request up correctly. I would check occasionally to see if there was one week available and did not see one, so figured it just must be tough to get. Then a couple of weeks ago there were multiple weeks available in April and my request never picked them up. I reserved the the week like a normal reservation.
> 
> Others have had luck with the request list, I have not. I may be doing something wrong, not sure. However, after my most recent experience with the Hawaii reservation, I think I will just check the site more frequently.


We have gotten many waitlist reservations in the past. What ties us up is if Maintenance fees go up and we arent notified. This year I saw a notification online for the first time. We typically have overpaid to bypass this issue. If it is a few weeks before the reservation they dont bother going to the waitlist and just post according to the rep we spoke with


----------



## travelhacker (Nov 9, 2019)

Tucsonadventurer said:


> We have gotten many waitlist reservations in the past. What ties us up is if Maintenance fees go up and we arent notified. This year I saw a notification online for the first time. We typically have overpaid to bypass this issue. If it is a few weeks before the reservation they dont bother going to the waitlist and just post according to the rep we spoke with



I had prepaid, and then just a couple of weeks ago, paid the adjusted amount as the maintenance fees had been finalized, so there was a zero balance on my account.



Pathways said:


> Whether a manual or automated system, I would think the wait lists are grouped by the resort/week/actual date, so I would not think numerous requests would matter.  What may be an issue is the request for 4 day stays. While the rules say full weeks only during 'event/holiday' weeks until it gets close to the occupancy date, I fully believe they give preference to full weeks year round.



This could be it. Has anyone had any luck with a waitlist request for 4 days recently? I get every other friday off, so in the summer it works out perfect for us to head to either Aspen or Beaver Creek on Tuesday > Saturday. I only miss Wednesday, and Thursday of work, and it's a great value as far as points are concerned.


----------



## travelhacker (Nov 9, 2019)

Sapper said:


> I created a request in August for the Hawaii property, 7 days, any date from 1 January to 31 May. I paid my maintenance fees early, made certain points were available, and called in after a month to verify I had set the request up correctly. I would check occasionally to see if there was one week available and did not see one, so figured it just must be tough to get. Then a couple of weeks ago there were multiple weeks available in April and my request never picked them up. I reserved the the week like a normal reservation.
> 
> Others have had luck with the request list, I have not. I may be doing something wrong, not sure. However, after my most recent experience with the Hawaii reservation, I think I will just check the site more frequently.



For a time, I thought that maybe the Hyatt system was really crappy at fulfilling requests for large time span. Have you had any waitlist requests fulfilled? How long have you been a member of HRC? I've had my account set up for around a year.


----------



## Sapper (Nov 9, 2019)

Tucsonadventurer said:


> We have gotten many waitlist reservations in the past. What ties us up is if Maintenance fees go up and we arent notified. This year I saw a notification online for the first time. We typically have overpaid to bypass this issue. If it is a few weeks before the reservation they dont bother going to the waitlist and just post according to the rep we spoke with



I had prepaid in August, and when I booked it did not show any balance due. Now it shows I owe $205.46.


----------



## Sapper (Nov 9, 2019)

travelhacker said:


> For a time, I thought that maybe the Hyatt system was really crappy at fulfilling requests for large time span. Have you had any waitlist requests fulfilled? How long have you been a member of HRC? I've had my account set up for around a year.



Never had a waitlist hit. Owned since 2016, tried doing waitlist a few times since 2017.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Nov 13, 2019)

travelhacker said:


> I've never had a waitlist request get confirmed. Fortunately, for me, on at least 3 different occasions I've found those dates available in open inventory and booked them.
> 
> I put in a request about a week ago with a check-in date of (Tuesday) May 12th for 4 nights for my in laws. I searched late last night, and lo and behold it was just sitting there in open inventory. I immediately booked it.
> 
> ...


We spoke to Nelson today who is one of the very knowledgable and experienced reps and asked about the wait list issue .  Whenever we get him on the phone we try to think of all our questions. He confirmed what a guest had told us that at 60 days out they stop going to the wait list and just put openings and inventory on the on line site.So if it is 60 days before you are looking to reserve forget able waitlist and start checking every morning.


----------



## travelhacker (Nov 13, 2019)

Tucsonadventurer said:


> We spoke to Nelson today who is one of the very knowledgable and experienced reps and asked about the wait list issue .  Whenever we get him on the phone we try to think of all our questions. He confirmed what a guest had told us that at 60 days out they stop going to the wait list and just put openings and inventory on the on line site.So if it is 60 days before you are looking to reserve forget able waitlist and start checking every morning.



Thanks! That is good to know. This wasn’t the case for the scenario that I have run into on several occasions, but this was something I was curious about.


----------



## GTLINZ (Nov 14, 2019)

Sapper said:


> Never had a waitlist hit. Owned since 2016, tried doing waitlist a few times since 2017.



I have owned right at 2 years and got a June waitlist reservation filled 10 month out. The points used were from a MF prepay on an EOY so it was well before the mid Oct timeframe when MFs bills are being done. And as expected I owed an additional amount on my MF on the next billing cycle.


----------



## IslandTime (Nov 14, 2019)

All but one of my wait list requests have come through, though most were for 7 days and all were before 60 days. My guess is I've had 9 or 10 wait list requests confirmed since 2012.


----------



## travelhacker (Dec 21, 2019)

I had a wait list request hit! Which is great news! It's for a resort that is very sought after, and a time that works great for my family.

Here's the issue:

I put in the request for a 4 night stay, but was confirmed to a 7 night stay.

Here's the screenshot of my request:





A couple of things:
1) The confirmed week is not a holiday.
2) I realize now that I did not specify the day that I would like to check-in. This resort only has 4 night stays with a Tuesday check-in, so perhaps I should have selected both "4 night stay" and "Tuesday"...but in this situation it seemed a bit like putting on both a belt and suspenders.

It would be a no brainer to stay there if I was confirmed for 4 nights.

However, I'm hoping to book a vacation with several family members in the coming months and I'm afraid I may not have enough points to do so if I keep this reservation...based on previous experience if this week were to become available the weekend stay would be gone in hours if not minutes.

How should I handle? Do you think there's any chance they would split the week and give me a confirmation for the 4 nights? This would be the ideal situation for me.

Do you think they would cancel the reservation and refund both the transaction fee and the cancellation fee if I determined that's what I needed to do?

It's a great week at a fantastic resort, and I think I'd probably rather keep the entire week than lose it, but I do need to figure out something to make the upcoming vacation I plan to book with my extended family.

Lastly, this comes very close to confirming the suspicions of those on this thread that there is a very real preference given to 7 night stays over split week stays.


----------



## GTLINZ (Dec 21, 2019)

travelhacker said:


> How should I handle? Do you think there's any chance they would split the week and give me a confirmation for the 4 nights? This would be the ideal situation for me.



I would call Hyatt. 

I would think they can and will reduce it to 4 nights since your original request was for 4 nights. They should be able to make the change without losing the reservation, then release the other 3 nights for availability.

They have always been very helpful when I call.


----------



## travelhacker (Dec 21, 2019)

I was told the following:

1) They said there is no possible way that a waitlist request would get filled that wasn't requested. I'm positive that I only put in for 4 nights. Also, see echino's post:
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/had-a-request-got-confirmation-for-wrong-date.295337/

In the future, I will make sure to select a check in day.

2) I offered to give her the waitlist request id to show that I requested just 4 nights or a screenshot of my request, and she said that wouldn't make a difference, because I must have put 4 or 7 nights as the request and the 7 night request got filled. It shows a cancellation on the 4 night request, because the 7 night request got filled and NOT the 4 night. I asked her to tell me which waitlist request id was used to fulfill the request and she said that there isn't a way to link the confirmations with the waitlist requests.

3) They can release the week and see if any other waitlist requests get filled (99% positive it would). If it then becomes available, they would then book the 4 night request for me.

The person was friendly, but it sounds like my options are:

1) Cancel free of charge and hope that somehow I get the 4 night stay....not likely.
2) Keep the reservation.

I am going to call and try again later. I am very pleased that the waitlist request confirmed and if we choose to go, it will be an incredible stay.

I have lots to be happy about -- I'll be headed to Beaver Creek (St James) soon thanks to an incredibly generous TUGer, and I may be going on a phenomenal vacation in June...I know timeshares aren't for everyone, but they sure have worked out well for me.


----------



## echino (Dec 21, 2019)

They told me the same thing. I got a confirmation for my request list for a wrong date, and Hyatt told me that's what I must have requested, otherwise it would not have confirmed.


----------



## GTLINZ (Dec 23, 2019)

travelhacker said:


> The person was friendly, but it sounds like my options are:
> 
> 1) Cancel free of charge and hope that somehow I get the 4 night stay....not likely.
> 2) Keep the reservation.
> ...



Sorry to hear you were not able to shorten it. 

I do love your attitude of gratitude !


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Feb 16, 2020)

I just set up a request list for Jan, Feb, March, April 2021 for Hyatt Coconut Point and after reading these posts, I'm thinking I will still need to check every day to see if I can get the match myself...

Hs anyone gotten a match?


----------



## Sapper (Feb 16, 2020)

Sugarcubesea said:


> I just set up a request list for Jan, Feb, March, April 2021 for Hyatt Coconut Point and after reading these posts, I'm thinking I will still need to check every day to see if I can get the match myself...
> 
> Hs anyone gotten a match?



Some have. Personally, I never have. In fact, one I had on a request list popped up when I was doing a random search. That tells me either I made the request incorrectly or the software is not functioning correctly.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Feb 16, 2020)

Sapper said:


> Some have. Personally, I never have. In fact, one I had on a request list popped up when I was doing a random search. That tells me either I made the request incorrectly or the software is not functioning correctly.


Thanks,
Looks like I’m going to have to search daily.


----------



## SHG (Feb 17, 2020)

In November, I had put in a request for Coconut Plantation for May. After a couple of weeks, I received a confirmation.....  Worked just fine for me.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Feb 17, 2020)

We have always had luck with it in the past but haven't tried it lately. I'm wondering if the Portfolio wait list is interfering.  It sounds like a lot of folks are having trouble


----------



## bobby111 (Feb 22, 2020)

You are going to have to look everyday.  The software used to work.  But now it does not, we have been going to Bonita for 15 years - once or twice a year.  Everything from Christmas to summer. We used to just enter the request and would eventually get the match - not anymore.  We are checking in at Coconut Plantation today and I found this myself.  The computer stopped searching at 60 days - it used to try to match you even one week out.  We live in Florida, so we can drive over on short notice.

Install the app and check often daily, it changes all the time during the day.  

I wonder if these changes are due to the points vs portfolio?  We are using portfolio even though we own 2200 points - who knows - but I am making it work, but it’s not as easy as prior!


----------



## bobby111 (Feb 29, 2020)

SHG said:


> In November, I had put in a request for Coconut Plantation for May. After a couple of weeks, I received a confirmation.....  Worked just fine for me.


Well May is shoulder season for Florida.  We live in Florida and would always use all of our points.  Often in the 60 day window, but now that is harder.


----------

